# long term visit pass



## honey girl (May 14, 2014)

hai,
I'm in long term visa pass. can i apply for any job?

thanks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I assume that you are a foreigner currently in Singapore on SVP (your profile says differently!).
In this case, yes you can apply for jobs and attend interviews on an SVP.
Once you got a job offer, your employer will apply for the appropriate work visa for you. You can only start work after this visa is granted. Depending on your current visa, you may have to leave Singapore temporarily before you start work.


----------



## honey girl (May 14, 2014)

I'm a foreigner and my husband is a singaporean. I'm in long term visa now. can i apply for any work now? or i should wait until i get PR


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

So I assume you are on LTVP now.
You cannot work on LTVP, but you can apply for jobs and attend interviews. An employer would have to get a WP or EP for you then, before you can start work.
You can apply for an LTVP+, which allows work, if you are married and living in Singapore for more than a year (it's safer to wait until 2-3 years, or after you have a son).
Getting PR will take longer.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

OP, if your husband is a Singaporean, ICA automatically considers you for LTVP+ ....

regardless how long ago you got married

so is your pass with a + ????


----------

